# Supreme show photos



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are my photos from the Supreme cat show
Supreme-Cat-Show-2010-Photos

And Bobby and Mia in their penns

Bobby


















Mia


















More photos and all the results from the Supreme
Supreme Cat Show - 20/11/10 | Table


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Steveraggs i saw them they are beautifull i had a brilliant day i mostly was looking around the semi long haired pens i have a seal tabby colourpointed ragdoll Tiga i was asking some people questions about raggies like how much longer Tiga has to grow and i saw his breeder Chris and Allen and their very beautifull ragamuffins and of course Socks and Cookie did you win any prizes? i saw so many furbabies i cannot remember who won what

vivxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great photos :thumbup: Love your pens too.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect & very very comfy cats


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely pics


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yours looks the best there! beautiful colour like silk!


----------

